# Local reptile show, and some pics from a family visit



## Meg90 (Apr 11, 2010)

Had a blast today! First show of the season! And there were TORTOISES there! I was stoooooooooked. New vendor!

Female Russian, nice and large. 






MALE Russian. He was huuuuuuuuuuge, I am talking biggest Russian male I have ever seen! When the kid told me it was a boy, I had to ask if I could flip and check, and sure enough---boy! My estimate would be 7-8" SCL.





Fly river female NFS. She was sleepy. 





Little CB Russian! So cute! SO glad I didn't have a ton of cash on me. Or this baby might have come home!





Big male Argi B&W (another NFS.) Great to see!





These are my friends, Krystal and Kyle of Gekkonidazed geckos. The next couple shots are of the geckos they brought to show off. I love their chewies, and they brought one girl just for me! It was so sweet. Spent alot of time at their table today. 





The Sneetch, Female Pine Island Chahoua. I had quite a few chuckles as people asked "How much?" when they looked at her. You'd be hard pressed to pry this girl away from them!





Chiusi, my fave chewie of theirs. PI Female. She fires down so pastel pink and green! Its so gorgeous. She was wearing her party clothes today! She's actually related atleast through one parent, to the little chahoua that I have.





Temechi, Mixed Locale Leachianus (lechie) gecko! I held her after the pic was taken. It was my first hands on leachie experience. Someday! She's just a baby now. She will tip the scales at several hundred grams fully mature, and will be about as long as the average forearm. They are very vocal. When I picked her off my shoulder, she growled at me! It was great.





Here's a shot of one REALLY HOT crested gecko female. Her price was a steal! I've seen geckos of her caliber sell for 400-600$. Sadly, I am tight on cash, so I had to pass her up





Little Mainland Chahoua from same vendor (price on this baby is also fair, and Mains are usually cheaper than PIs). I was sooooooo tempted!





Another hot lady gecko





A snake vendor's display





Really cool shot of a handmade gecko dish. The glaze on it is fantastic. I bought three!





Some shots from visiting Reid's cousins in Janesville, about 30 mins away from the shows location in Monona WI.





It was so nice and sunny today, I sprawled out on a rock in their backyard and basked. Heh.









Spring! Its here, finally!





A kiss from Toby, the corgi. I kept calling him Data Dog today.





Whoo. Only bought supplies today too! I am very proud of myself. I had at one point, set aside a little striped gargoyle gecko. But I went with the self restraint path, and instead, bought some extra goodies for my existing geckos. I'll take pics of my haul tomorrow. 

Hope you enjoyed the pics! It was a really good Sunday.


----------



## terryo (Apr 12, 2010)

Meg...your pictures were fantastic. There should be a show coming to White Plains soon...I might try to get there. Wait a minute....do I see hair??????? Are you letting your hair grow? You look very pretty.


----------



## Isa (Apr 12, 2010)

Beautiful Pics Meg, thank you so much for sharing! I love the pic of you basking on the rock, like a reptile . It must have been really hard to not buy everything there was to buy! Just looking at the pics made me take out my ATM card from my wallet


----------



## spikethebest (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Tom (Apr 12, 2010)

Shows are a love/hate thing for me. I love when there is one, but I hate not being able to buy everything. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 12, 2010)

I like the pics, but I have one question, how do you tell if a gecko is hot?


----------



## terracolson (Apr 19, 2010)

oh i want more female russians!!


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 19, 2010)

Great pics!! Thanks for sharing 



terracolson said:


> oh i want more female russians!!



ME TOO!!! I don't plan on getting more tortoises until I get my own place...but if I happened to stumble across a female Russian...


----------

